# tiguan in the snow



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

*First drive in the snow*

Got to drive the Tiguan on snow covered roads yesterday it handled the wet snow very well in both the road and snow modes. It was very slippery as the three cars that were off the road within one mile of each other found out. I drove up the 1 1/2 mi. hill to my house. The Tiguan drove up the hill without spinning a wheel. I've only driven about five mi. in the snow but I'm really impressed with the 4motion drive system. I know there will be more chances to drive in the snow.:snowcool:


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Been debating whether to get snow tires myself. Problem is in town it?s usually over 50 degrees...but we like to go explore in the mountains on untreated forestry roads as well. Not sure if I trust the all seasons for that.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i cannot wait for snow to hit where i live! 
i hope we get a lot now i have a 4Motion vehicle.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

socialD said:


> Been debating whether to get snow tires myself. Problem is in town it?s usually over 50 degrees...but we like to go explore in the mountains on untreated forestry roads as well. Not sure if I trust the all seasons for that.


You said you’re in PNW. Seattle, Portland or Vancouver? 

I used to have a Subaru in Seattle with all-seasons. It was adequate to get to ski slopes, but during our “big” snowstorms I had to be careful with all-seasons not to get stuck. 

I also did TSD rallying with that car (unpaved forest roads) for which studless snows (blizzak, hakkapelita) were enough. 

If you have money and space for a set of winter tires then I’d definitely get a set of studless winter tires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

bateau said:


> You said you’re in PNW. Seattle, Portland or Vancouver?
> 
> I used to have a Subaru in Seattle with all-seasons. It was adequate to get to ski slopes, but during our “big” snowstorms I had to be careful with all-seasons not to get stuck.
> 
> ...


Vancouver, WA area. So pretty temperate and wet all winter long, usually just one or two snow/ice events in town that melts away by the next day. Last year was an exception though. So if I throw winters on just for the occasional fun excursion the 99% case of day to day driving would be noisier and wearing faster than they should be with warmer temps. For this first year anyway with the tread still brand new I may just try out the all seasons and pick up some tire chains just in case.


----------



## Anonu (Jul 14, 2007)

Although 4WD will help where you need traction to go, it won't help in places where you need to stop. 

Winter tires will make a difference for both scenarios.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

I've been driving in snow for a long time and usually I run all season tires. When new they have sufficient traction for all but ice then the only tire is a studded snow if you must go. With the 7.9" of ground clearance and a good set of winter tires I think the Tiguan would be a great vehicle in the snow.


----------



## rocket jay (Dec 19, 2016)

anyone use the tiguan in the snow yet?


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I was hoping to do so today but not enough snow fell down to stick to the roads for me to be able to tell how it is.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Depends on the trim(tires) that you got too. The Scorpion Verdes on the SEL 18” aren’t great in wet/snow. But still good enough to get you around some light snow.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

Just drove 70 miles on wet snow covered roads in snow mode a little slush here and there mostly packed snow. Excellent traction and handling never even offered to spin the wheels. It seems like the snow mode keeps you in a higher gear and at a low RPM I think this decreases the likely hood of spinning the wheels. Overall really happy with its drivability on snowy. roads


----------



## dono4100 (Dec 4, 2017)

120 miles round trip today in a snowstorm. Slush to packed. Highway to back roads. Snow mode the whole time and i'm very happy with the traction and handling. Recovered nicely when I could push it. Bridgestone Ecopias on mine


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

First measurable snow of '18 here in NJ yesterday. As it was wet snow, didn't really get to test out how well the traction is etc. as it was not sticking to the roads. Only time on back roads where there is not a lot of traffic but if that, we were only there for a short time. The one thing that I did notice was i kept getting an error message that the front assist is not working. Also, every instance where I slow down close to a stop at a traffic light, parking front sensors were going berserk with the beeping. So i would stop occasionally to look and it looks like it is because of the wet snow accumulating on the parking sensor and on the VW emblem (for the front assist I believe since this is where it is located?). When I clean the wet snow off, the error for the front assist went out and parking sensor would not go off. Anybody else experienced this? Any tips on how to ensure the snow won't accumulate in the front?


----------



## dono4100 (Dec 4, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> First measurable snow of '18 here in NJ yesterday. As it was wet snow, didn't really get to test out how well the traction is etc. as it was not sticking to the roads. Only time on back roads where there is not a lot of traffic but if that, we were only there for a short time. The one thing that I did notice was i kept getting an error message that the front assist is not working. Also, every instance where I slow down close to a stop at a traffic light, parking front sensors were going berserk with the beeping. So i would stop occasionally to look and it looks like it is because of the wet snow accumulating on the parking sensor and on the VW emblem (for the front assist I believe since this is where it is located?). When I clean the wet snow off, the error for the front assist went out and parking sensor would not go off. Anybody else experienced this? Any tips on how to ensure the snow won't accumulate in the front?


I’ve gotten the front assist error twice (sel so no parking sensor). First was during a driving rain and it cycled on and off... it seemed... with rain intensity. Second time was yesterday during the snowstorm. The snow wasn’t heavy when we left so I never thought to clean the front. Went on and stayed on for the trip. I made sure I cleaned off the front before the trip back and no error even though the snow was much heavier. Doesn’t seem like a bug. Time will tell


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

dono4100 said:


> I’ve gotten the front assist error twice (sel so no parking sensor). First was during a driving rain and it cycled on and off... it seemed... with rain intensity. Second time was yesterday during the snowstorm. The snow wasn’t heavy when we left so I never thought to clean the front. Went on and stayed on for the trip. I made sure I cleaned off the front before the trip back and no error even though the snow was much heavier. Doesn’t seem like a bug. Time will tell


I would've thought they would've accounted for all weather conditions with the assist systems. Also, just hate seeing anything "yellow" on the dash hehe. Hopefully there is something out there that we can spray so the wet snow would just slide off without interfering with the sensors as well.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

We had an inch or two of snow in Upstate NY over the weekend. Did about 50 miles of highway driving on relatively fresh unplowed roads in Snow mode. The Tig felt stable and handled well changing lanes, accelerating and stopping. I can't say I had the opportunity to push it very hard but my experience was promising - I never felt it pull, slip or spin. Assist systems are always a problem in snow and slush - I eventually just disabled them all until I could park and clear the accumulation.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ahealey74 said:


> We had an inch or two of snow in Upstate NY over the weekend. Did about 50 miles of highway driving on relatively fresh unplowed roads in Snow mode. The Tig felt stable and handled well changing lanes, accelerating and stopping. I can't say I had the opportunity to push it very hard but my experience was promising - I never felt it pull, slip or spin. Assist systems are always a problem in snow and slush - I eventually just disabled them all until I could park and clear the accumulation.


Yeah i guess. wonder if any of those Ceramic coating treatments will work hehe.


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

There's been snow on the ground here since the end of October. Mind you the roads weren't necessarily covered the entire time. The Tiguan handles the snow very nicely. Mine is also wearing winter tires, as AWD is not a replacement for them.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i am anxiously waiting for it to snow where i live.
its kinda upsetting that Texas is getting snow before us in Kansas...

but i want to have some fun with my 4Motion


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i am anxiously waiting for it to snow where i live.
> its kinda upsetting that Texas is getting snow before us in Kansas...
> 
> but i want to have some fun with my 4Motion


Supposed to have up to 15 cm over here in Québec - Canada will let you know how my drive goes in the morning tomorrow Blizzack WS80 on 17 inches.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

*First drive in the snow*

Got to drive the Tiguan on snow covered roads yesterday it handled the wet snow very well in both the road and snow modes. It was very slippery as the three cars that were off the road within one mile of each other found out. I drove up the 1 1/2 mi. hill to my house. The Tiguan drove up the hill without spinning a wheel. I've only driven about five mi. in the snow but I'm really impressed with the 4motion drive system. I know there will be more chances to drive in the snow.:snowcool:


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Been debating whether to get snow tires myself. Problem is in town it?s usually over 50 degrees...but we like to go explore in the mountains on untreated forestry roads as well. Not sure if I trust the all seasons for that.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i cannot wait for snow to hit where i live! 
i hope we get a lot now i have a 4Motion vehicle.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

socialD said:


> Been debating whether to get snow tires myself. Problem is in town it?s usually over 50 degrees...but we like to go explore in the mountains on untreated forestry roads as well. Not sure if I trust the all seasons for that.


You said you’re in PNW. Seattle, Portland or Vancouver? 

I used to have a Subaru in Seattle with all-seasons. It was adequate to get to ski slopes, but during our “big” snowstorms I had to be careful with all-seasons not to get stuck. 

I also did TSD rallying with that car (unpaved forest roads) for which studless snows (blizzak, hakkapelita) were enough. 

If you have money and space for a set of winter tires then I’d definitely get a set of studless winter tires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

bateau said:


> You said you’re in PNW. Seattle, Portland or Vancouver?
> 
> I used to have a Subaru in Seattle with all-seasons. It was adequate to get to ski slopes, but during our “big” snowstorms I had to be careful with all-seasons not to get stuck.
> 
> ...


Vancouver, WA area. So pretty temperate and wet all winter long, usually just one or two snow/ice events in town that melts away by the next day. Last year was an exception though. So if I throw winters on just for the occasional fun excursion the 99% case of day to day driving would be noisier and wearing faster than they should be with warmer temps. For this first year anyway with the tread still brand new I may just try out the all seasons and pick up some tire chains just in case.


----------



## Anonu (Jul 14, 2007)

Although 4WD will help where you need traction to go, it won't help in places where you need to stop. 

Winter tires will make a difference for both scenarios.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

I've been driving in snow for a long time and usually I run all season tires. When new they have sufficient traction for all but ice then the only tire is a studded snow if you must go. With the 7.9" of ground clearance and a good set of winter tires I think the Tiguan would be a great vehicle in the snow.


----------



## rocket jay (Dec 19, 2016)

anyone use the tiguan in the snow yet?


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I was hoping to do so today but not enough snow fell down to stick to the roads for me to be able to tell how it is.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Depends on the trim(tires) that you got too. The Scorpion Verdes on the SEL 18” aren’t great in wet/snow. But still good enough to get you around some light snow.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

Just drove 70 miles on wet snow covered roads in snow mode a little slush here and there mostly packed snow. Excellent traction and handling never even offered to spin the wheels. It seems like the snow mode keeps you in a higher gear and at a low RPM I think this decreases the likely hood of spinning the wheels. Overall really happy with its drivability on snowy. roads


----------



## dono4100 (Dec 4, 2017)

120 miles round trip today in a snowstorm. Slush to packed. Highway to back roads. Snow mode the whole time and i'm very happy with the traction and handling. Recovered nicely when I could push it. Bridgestone Ecopias on mine


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

First measurable snow of '18 here in NJ yesterday. As it was wet snow, didn't really get to test out how well the traction is etc. as it was not sticking to the roads. Only time on back roads where there is not a lot of traffic but if that, we were only there for a short time. The one thing that I did notice was i kept getting an error message that the front assist is not working. Also, every instance where I slow down close to a stop at a traffic light, parking front sensors were going berserk with the beeping. So i would stop occasionally to look and it looks like it is because of the wet snow accumulating on the parking sensor and on the VW emblem (for the front assist I believe since this is where it is located?). When I clean the wet snow off, the error for the front assist went out and parking sensor would not go off. Anybody else experienced this? Any tips on how to ensure the snow won't accumulate in the front?


----------



## dono4100 (Dec 4, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> First measurable snow of '18 here in NJ yesterday. As it was wet snow, didn't really get to test out how well the traction is etc. as it was not sticking to the roads. Only time on back roads where there is not a lot of traffic but if that, we were only there for a short time. The one thing that I did notice was i kept getting an error message that the front assist is not working. Also, every instance where I slow down close to a stop at a traffic light, parking front sensors were going berserk with the beeping. So i would stop occasionally to look and it looks like it is because of the wet snow accumulating on the parking sensor and on the VW emblem (for the front assist I believe since this is where it is located?). When I clean the wet snow off, the error for the front assist went out and parking sensor would not go off. Anybody else experienced this? Any tips on how to ensure the snow won't accumulate in the front?


I’ve gotten the front assist error twice (sel so no parking sensor). First was during a driving rain and it cycled on and off... it seemed... with rain intensity. Second time was yesterday during the snowstorm. The snow wasn’t heavy when we left so I never thought to clean the front. Went on and stayed on for the trip. I made sure I cleaned off the front before the trip back and no error even though the snow was much heavier. Doesn’t seem like a bug. Time will tell


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

dono4100 said:


> I’ve gotten the front assist error twice (sel so no parking sensor). First was during a driving rain and it cycled on and off... it seemed... with rain intensity. Second time was yesterday during the snowstorm. The snow wasn’t heavy when we left so I never thought to clean the front. Went on and stayed on for the trip. I made sure I cleaned off the front before the trip back and no error even though the snow was much heavier. Doesn’t seem like a bug. Time will tell


I would've thought they would've accounted for all weather conditions with the assist systems. Also, just hate seeing anything "yellow" on the dash hehe. Hopefully there is something out there that we can spray so the wet snow would just slide off without interfering with the sensors as well.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

We had an inch or two of snow in Upstate NY over the weekend. Did about 50 miles of highway driving on relatively fresh unplowed roads in Snow mode. The Tig felt stable and handled well changing lanes, accelerating and stopping. I can't say I had the opportunity to push it very hard but my experience was promising - I never felt it pull, slip or spin. Assist systems are always a problem in snow and slush - I eventually just disabled them all until I could park and clear the accumulation.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ahealey74 said:


> We had an inch or two of snow in Upstate NY over the weekend. Did about 50 miles of highway driving on relatively fresh unplowed roads in Snow mode. The Tig felt stable and handled well changing lanes, accelerating and stopping. I can't say I had the opportunity to push it very hard but my experience was promising - I never felt it pull, slip or spin. Assist systems are always a problem in snow and slush - I eventually just disabled them all until I could park and clear the accumulation.


Yeah i guess. wonder if any of those Ceramic coating treatments will work hehe.


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

There's been snow on the ground here since the end of October. Mind you the roads weren't necessarily covered the entire time. The Tiguan handles the snow very nicely. Mine is also wearing winter tires, as AWD is not a replacement for them.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i am anxiously waiting for it to snow where i live.
its kinda upsetting that Texas is getting snow before us in Kansas...

but i want to have some fun with my 4Motion


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i am anxiously waiting for it to snow where i live.
> its kinda upsetting that Texas is getting snow before us in Kansas...
> 
> but i want to have some fun with my 4Motion


Supposed to have up to 15 cm over here in Québec - Canada will let you know how my drive goes in the morning tomorrow Blizzack WS80 on 17 inches.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

*First drive in the snow*

Got to drive the Tiguan on snow covered roads yesterday it handled the wet snow very well in both the road and snow modes. It was very slippery as the three cars that were off the road within one mile of each other found out. I drove up the 1 1/2 mi. hill to my house. The Tiguan drove up the hill without spinning a wheel. I've only driven about five mi. in the snow but I'm really impressed with the 4motion drive system. I know there will be more chances to drive in the snow.:snowcool:


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Been debating whether to get snow tires myself. Problem is in town it?s usually over 50 degrees...but we like to go explore in the mountains on untreated forestry roads as well. Not sure if I trust the all seasons for that.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i cannot wait for snow to hit where i live! 
i hope we get a lot now i have a 4Motion vehicle.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

socialD said:


> Been debating whether to get snow tires myself. Problem is in town it?s usually over 50 degrees...but we like to go explore in the mountains on untreated forestry roads as well. Not sure if I trust the all seasons for that.


You said you’re in PNW. Seattle, Portland or Vancouver? 

I used to have a Subaru in Seattle with all-seasons. It was adequate to get to ski slopes, but during our “big” snowstorms I had to be careful with all-seasons not to get stuck. 

I also did TSD rallying with that car (unpaved forest roads) for which studless snows (blizzak, hakkapelita) were enough. 

If you have money and space for a set of winter tires then I’d definitely get a set of studless winter tires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

bateau said:


> You said you’re in PNW. Seattle, Portland or Vancouver?
> 
> I used to have a Subaru in Seattle with all-seasons. It was adequate to get to ski slopes, but during our “big” snowstorms I had to be careful with all-seasons not to get stuck.
> 
> ...


Vancouver, WA area. So pretty temperate and wet all winter long, usually just one or two snow/ice events in town that melts away by the next day. Last year was an exception though. So if I throw winters on just for the occasional fun excursion the 99% case of day to day driving would be noisier and wearing faster than they should be with warmer temps. For this first year anyway with the tread still brand new I may just try out the all seasons and pick up some tire chains just in case.


----------



## Anonu (Jul 14, 2007)

Although 4WD will help where you need traction to go, it won't help in places where you need to stop. 

Winter tires will make a difference for both scenarios.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

I've been driving in snow for a long time and usually I run all season tires. When new they have sufficient traction for all but ice then the only tire is a studded snow if you must go. With the 7.9" of ground clearance and a good set of winter tires I think the Tiguan would be a great vehicle in the snow.


----------



## rocket jay (Dec 19, 2016)

anyone use the tiguan in the snow yet?


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I was hoping to do so today but not enough snow fell down to stick to the roads for me to be able to tell how it is.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Depends on the trim(tires) that you got too. The Scorpion Verdes on the SEL 18” aren’t great in wet/snow. But still good enough to get you around some light snow.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

Just drove 70 miles on wet snow covered roads in snow mode a little slush here and there mostly packed snow. Excellent traction and handling never even offered to spin the wheels. It seems like the snow mode keeps you in a higher gear and at a low RPM I think this decreases the likely hood of spinning the wheels. Overall really happy with its drivability on snowy. roads


----------



## dono4100 (Dec 4, 2017)

120 miles round trip today in a snowstorm. Slush to packed. Highway to back roads. Snow mode the whole time and i'm very happy with the traction and handling. Recovered nicely when I could push it. Bridgestone Ecopias on mine


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

First measurable snow of '18 here in NJ yesterday. As it was wet snow, didn't really get to test out how well the traction is etc. as it was not sticking to the roads. Only time on back roads where there is not a lot of traffic but if that, we were only there for a short time. The one thing that I did notice was i kept getting an error message that the front assist is not working. Also, every instance where I slow down close to a stop at a traffic light, parking front sensors were going berserk with the beeping. So i would stop occasionally to look and it looks like it is because of the wet snow accumulating on the parking sensor and on the VW emblem (for the front assist I believe since this is where it is located?). When I clean the wet snow off, the error for the front assist went out and parking sensor would not go off. Anybody else experienced this? Any tips on how to ensure the snow won't accumulate in the front?


----------



## dono4100 (Dec 4, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> First measurable snow of '18 here in NJ yesterday. As it was wet snow, didn't really get to test out how well the traction is etc. as it was not sticking to the roads. Only time on back roads where there is not a lot of traffic but if that, we were only there for a short time. The one thing that I did notice was i kept getting an error message that the front assist is not working. Also, every instance where I slow down close to a stop at a traffic light, parking front sensors were going berserk with the beeping. So i would stop occasionally to look and it looks like it is because of the wet snow accumulating on the parking sensor and on the VW emblem (for the front assist I believe since this is where it is located?). When I clean the wet snow off, the error for the front assist went out and parking sensor would not go off. Anybody else experienced this? Any tips on how to ensure the snow won't accumulate in the front?


I’ve gotten the front assist error twice (sel so no parking sensor). First was during a driving rain and it cycled on and off... it seemed... with rain intensity. Second time was yesterday during the snowstorm. The snow wasn’t heavy when we left so I never thought to clean the front. Went on and stayed on for the trip. I made sure I cleaned off the front before the trip back and no error even though the snow was much heavier. Doesn’t seem like a bug. Time will tell


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

dono4100 said:


> I’ve gotten the front assist error twice (sel so no parking sensor). First was during a driving rain and it cycled on and off... it seemed... with rain intensity. Second time was yesterday during the snowstorm. The snow wasn’t heavy when we left so I never thought to clean the front. Went on and stayed on for the trip. I made sure I cleaned off the front before the trip back and no error even though the snow was much heavier. Doesn’t seem like a bug. Time will tell


I would've thought they would've accounted for all weather conditions with the assist systems. Also, just hate seeing anything "yellow" on the dash hehe. Hopefully there is something out there that we can spray so the wet snow would just slide off without interfering with the sensors as well.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

We had an inch or two of snow in Upstate NY over the weekend. Did about 50 miles of highway driving on relatively fresh unplowed roads in Snow mode. The Tig felt stable and handled well changing lanes, accelerating and stopping. I can't say I had the opportunity to push it very hard but my experience was promising - I never felt it pull, slip or spin. Assist systems are always a problem in snow and slush - I eventually just disabled them all until I could park and clear the accumulation.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ahealey74 said:


> We had an inch or two of snow in Upstate NY over the weekend. Did about 50 miles of highway driving on relatively fresh unplowed roads in Snow mode. The Tig felt stable and handled well changing lanes, accelerating and stopping. I can't say I had the opportunity to push it very hard but my experience was promising - I never felt it pull, slip or spin. Assist systems are always a problem in snow and slush - I eventually just disabled them all until I could park and clear the accumulation.


Yeah i guess. wonder if any of those Ceramic coating treatments will work hehe.


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

There's been snow on the ground here since the end of October. Mind you the roads weren't necessarily covered the entire time. The Tiguan handles the snow very nicely. Mine is also wearing winter tires, as AWD is not a replacement for them.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i am anxiously waiting for it to snow where i live.
its kinda upsetting that Texas is getting snow before us in Kansas...

but i want to have some fun with my 4Motion


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i am anxiously waiting for it to snow where i live.
> its kinda upsetting that Texas is getting snow before us in Kansas...
> 
> but i want to have some fun with my 4Motion


Supposed to have up to 15 cm over here in Québec - Canada will let you know how my drive goes in the morning tomorrow Blizzack WS80 on 17 inches.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

*First drive in the snow*

Got to drive the Tiguan on snow covered roads yesterday it handled the wet snow very well in both the road and snow modes. It was very slippery as the three cars that were off the road within one mile of each other found out. I drove up the 1 1/2 mi. hill to my house. The Tiguan drove up the hill without spinning a wheel. I've only driven about five mi. in the snow but I'm really impressed with the 4motion drive system. I know there will be more chances to drive in the snow.:snowcool:


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Been debating whether to get snow tires myself. Problem is in town it?s usually over 50 degrees...but we like to go explore in the mountains on untreated forestry roads as well. Not sure if I trust the all seasons for that.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i cannot wait for snow to hit where i live! 
i hope we get a lot now i have a 4Motion vehicle.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

socialD said:


> Been debating whether to get snow tires myself. Problem is in town it?s usually over 50 degrees...but we like to go explore in the mountains on untreated forestry roads as well. Not sure if I trust the all seasons for that.


You said you’re in PNW. Seattle, Portland or Vancouver? 

I used to have a Subaru in Seattle with all-seasons. It was adequate to get to ski slopes, but during our “big” snowstorms I had to be careful with all-seasons not to get stuck. 

I also did TSD rallying with that car (unpaved forest roads) for which studless snows (blizzak, hakkapelita) were enough. 

If you have money and space for a set of winter tires then I’d definitely get a set of studless winter tires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

bateau said:


> You said you’re in PNW. Seattle, Portland or Vancouver?
> 
> I used to have a Subaru in Seattle with all-seasons. It was adequate to get to ski slopes, but during our “big” snowstorms I had to be careful with all-seasons not to get stuck.
> 
> ...


Vancouver, WA area. So pretty temperate and wet all winter long, usually just one or two snow/ice events in town that melts away by the next day. Last year was an exception though. So if I throw winters on just for the occasional fun excursion the 99% case of day to day driving would be noisier and wearing faster than they should be with warmer temps. For this first year anyway with the tread still brand new I may just try out the all seasons and pick up some tire chains just in case.


----------



## Anonu (Jul 14, 2007)

Although 4WD will help where you need traction to go, it won't help in places where you need to stop. 

Winter tires will make a difference for both scenarios.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

I've been driving in snow for a long time and usually I run all season tires. When new they have sufficient traction for all but ice then the only tire is a studded snow if you must go. With the 7.9" of ground clearance and a good set of winter tires I think the Tiguan would be a great vehicle in the snow.


----------



## rocket jay (Dec 19, 2016)

anyone use the tiguan in the snow yet?


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I was hoping to do so today but not enough snow fell down to stick to the roads for me to be able to tell how it is.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Depends on the trim(tires) that you got too. The Scorpion Verdes on the SEL 18” aren’t great in wet/snow. But still good enough to get you around some light snow.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

Just drove 70 miles on wet snow covered roads in snow mode a little slush here and there mostly packed snow. Excellent traction and handling never even offered to spin the wheels. It seems like the snow mode keeps you in a higher gear and at a low RPM I think this decreases the likely hood of spinning the wheels. Overall really happy with its drivability on snowy. roads


----------



## dono4100 (Dec 4, 2017)

120 miles round trip today in a snowstorm. Slush to packed. Highway to back roads. Snow mode the whole time and i'm very happy with the traction and handling. Recovered nicely when I could push it. Bridgestone Ecopias on mine


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

First measurable snow of '18 here in NJ yesterday. As it was wet snow, didn't really get to test out how well the traction is etc. as it was not sticking to the roads. Only time on back roads where there is not a lot of traffic but if that, we were only there for a short time. The one thing that I did notice was i kept getting an error message that the front assist is not working. Also, every instance where I slow down close to a stop at a traffic light, parking front sensors were going berserk with the beeping. So i would stop occasionally to look and it looks like it is because of the wet snow accumulating on the parking sensor and on the VW emblem (for the front assist I believe since this is where it is located?). When I clean the wet snow off, the error for the front assist went out and parking sensor would not go off. Anybody else experienced this? Any tips on how to ensure the snow won't accumulate in the front?


----------



## dono4100 (Dec 4, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> First measurable snow of '18 here in NJ yesterday. As it was wet snow, didn't really get to test out how well the traction is etc. as it was not sticking to the roads. Only time on back roads where there is not a lot of traffic but if that, we were only there for a short time. The one thing that I did notice was i kept getting an error message that the front assist is not working. Also, every instance where I slow down close to a stop at a traffic light, parking front sensors were going berserk with the beeping. So i would stop occasionally to look and it looks like it is because of the wet snow accumulating on the parking sensor and on the VW emblem (for the front assist I believe since this is where it is located?). When I clean the wet snow off, the error for the front assist went out and parking sensor would not go off. Anybody else experienced this? Any tips on how to ensure the snow won't accumulate in the front?


I’ve gotten the front assist error twice (sel so no parking sensor). First was during a driving rain and it cycled on and off... it seemed... with rain intensity. Second time was yesterday during the snowstorm. The snow wasn’t heavy when we left so I never thought to clean the front. Went on and stayed on for the trip. I made sure I cleaned off the front before the trip back and no error even though the snow was much heavier. Doesn’t seem like a bug. Time will tell


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

dono4100 said:


> I’ve gotten the front assist error twice (sel so no parking sensor). First was during a driving rain and it cycled on and off... it seemed... with rain intensity. Second time was yesterday during the snowstorm. The snow wasn’t heavy when we left so I never thought to clean the front. Went on and stayed on for the trip. I made sure I cleaned off the front before the trip back and no error even though the snow was much heavier. Doesn’t seem like a bug. Time will tell


I would've thought they would've accounted for all weather conditions with the assist systems. Also, just hate seeing anything "yellow" on the dash hehe. Hopefully there is something out there that we can spray so the wet snow would just slide off without interfering with the sensors as well.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

We had an inch or two of snow in Upstate NY over the weekend. Did about 50 miles of highway driving on relatively fresh unplowed roads in Snow mode. The Tig felt stable and handled well changing lanes, accelerating and stopping. I can't say I had the opportunity to push it very hard but my experience was promising - I never felt it pull, slip or spin. Assist systems are always a problem in snow and slush - I eventually just disabled them all until I could park and clear the accumulation.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ahealey74 said:


> We had an inch or two of snow in Upstate NY over the weekend. Did about 50 miles of highway driving on relatively fresh unplowed roads in Snow mode. The Tig felt stable and handled well changing lanes, accelerating and stopping. I can't say I had the opportunity to push it very hard but my experience was promising - I never felt it pull, slip or spin. Assist systems are always a problem in snow and slush - I eventually just disabled them all until I could park and clear the accumulation.


Yeah i guess. wonder if any of those Ceramic coating treatments will work hehe.


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

There's been snow on the ground here since the end of October. Mind you the roads weren't necessarily covered the entire time. The Tiguan handles the snow very nicely. Mine is also wearing winter tires, as AWD is not a replacement for them.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i am anxiously waiting for it to snow where i live.
its kinda upsetting that Texas is getting snow before us in Kansas...

but i want to have some fun with my 4Motion


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i am anxiously waiting for it to snow where i live.
> its kinda upsetting that Texas is getting snow before us in Kansas...
> 
> but i want to have some fun with my 4Motion


Supposed to have up to 15 cm over here in Québec - Canada will let you know how my drive goes in the morning tomorrow Blizzack WS80 on 17 inches.


----------

